
Advanced Postgres Performance Tips - craigkerstiens
https://robots.thoughtbot.com/advanced-postgres-performance-tips
======
apathy
Hmm. I was hoping for things a little more advanced than "how to use EXPLAIN
and CREATE VIEW". The various embeddable languages for Postgres (e.g. PL/R,
PL/Python, etc.) would be a good topic for more discussion, IMHO.

Stored procedures in a proprietary language are irritating, but migrating a
commonly used scripting language into the database can sometimes boost
performance massively. (Nobody would have ever used PL/SQL or the like if not
for the speedup and hygiene benefits of SPs)

